# Halfords - Iron X equivalant?



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Anything in Halfords that is an equivalant to IronX at all? As I could do with picking some up to work on some wheels this weekend that are pretty crap, and I know IronX will do the job, or any local members around South Devon got any or AS Fall Out Remover at all?

Thanks.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Halfrauds do nothing like IronX...Finding someone local or AS rep is your best option


Steve


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

about the nearest you'll get from halfords

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_753063_langId_-1_categoryId_255235


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

What about wonder wheels? I know it not an iron remover but still isn't bad as a wheel cleaner in an emergency.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> about the nearest you'll get from halfords
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_753063_langId_-1_categoryId_255235


And this.....
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_794537_langId_-1_categoryId_255235



Bmwjc said:


> What about wonder wheels? I know it not an iron remover but still isn't bad as a wheel cleaner in an emergency.


Nothing wrong with the original Wonder Wheels either...just read the instructions...i still use it now and again and never had a problem.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_220221_langId_-1_categoryId_255235


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mkv said:


> Halfrauds do nothing like IronX


Wrong.

TW Ice Wheel Cleaner is similar and isn't a bad product actually.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> TW Ice Wheel Cleaner is similar and isn't a bad product actually.


Used this last night, I have three bottles of the stuff:wave:

You just need to let it dwell for a bit longer to do its magic:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

TW Ice wheel cleaner is a spot on wheel cleaner. Works very effective indeed.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Used this last night, I have three bottles of the stuff:wave:
> 
> You just need to let it dwell for a bit longer to do its magic:thumb:


Does it need agitating?


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have been round a couple if polish car washes this morning and no joy so went and got the turtle wax one from halfords it's only to deep clean some alloys I got yesterday before tidying them up and putting on the car later this week so it won't be going near any bodywork if you saw the backs of these wheels you will see why I need something really strong, bought some strong degreaser as well!!! Plus some fine grade wet and dry to take the scratches out before I polish them up with the rotary later in the week


----------



## timmel_rimmel (Feb 23, 2009)

I ran out of Iron X today so went to Halfords to get some TW Ice Clean. After a back to back comparison between the two products, i can honestly say that the Turtle Wax Ice Clean isn't a patch on Iron X. Even letting it dwell for 3 times as long, it still only removes less than half of what Iron X removes.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

^^^^^Funny how most people who have used TW and the WW products say they are very good at what they do.
Even the original WW is great at cleaning wheels, just need to follow the instructions.

The OP asked for an equivalent product fom Halfords.
The 3 products mentioned above *will* need agitating if the wheels are heavily soiled. 
Can't be too hard to help a product along to work at it's best...can it.

How can you do a 'back to back' comparison, if you have already run out of a product to which are going to compare too .


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

timmel_rimmel said:


> I ran out of Iron X today so went to Halfords to get some TW Ice Clean. After a back to back comparison between the two products, i can honestly say that the Turtle Wax Ice Clean isn't a patch on Iron X. Even letting it dwell for 3 times as long, it still only removes less than half of what Iron X removes.


I don't think you will find anyone that will say TW Ice wheel cleaner is as good as IronX. There just about no other product on the market as good as IronX. The whole point was a good Halfords equivalent, to which one of the answers is TW Ice. I never found a wheel I couldn't clean with TW Ice. Yes maybe it took longer, needed a couple of hits and a bit of agitation but got there in the end.

If you can get IronX be in no doubt get it and use it. If your stuck with Halfords, TW Ice will "do a job".

Just wondering, how did you do a back to back test if you had run out of IronX?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

id_doug said:


> I don't think you will find anyone that will say TW Ice wheel cleaner is as good as IronX. There just about no other product on the market as good as IronX. The whole point was a good Halfords equivalent, to which one of the answers is TW Ice. I never found a wheel I couldn't clean with TW Ice. Yes maybe it took longer, needed a couple of hits and a bit of agitation but got there in the end.
> 
> If you can get IronX be in no doubt get it and use it. If your stuck with Halfords, TW Ice will "do a job".
> 
> Just wondering, how did you do a back to back test if you had run out of IronX?


I will say that the TW is as good as the IX, not that I have tried IX, what people seem to forget or not realise is that the TW equivalent was around long before Wolf's and Iron X (in their present form) TW have now discontinued the line,WW Hot Wheels is in the same colour changing line, as does sonax which also has been going for years.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

id_doug said:


> There just about no other product on the market as good as IronX.


Here's one :thumb:......

http://www.bilthamber.com/cleaning-and-degreasing/auto-wheel-98


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Here's one :thumb:......
> 
> http://www.bilthamber.com/cleaning-and-degreasing/auto-wheel-98


:lol: I said there was just about, not there wasnt one


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

id_doug said:


> :lol: I said there was just about, not there wasnt one


 .....


----------



## Psychosix (Sep 4, 2012)

rob3rto said:


> Does it need agitating?


Nope... just spray on, given it time to change colour - it goes a dirty red colour, from memory... and then jet-wash off. I've found the more powerful the spray the better.. obvious really.


----------

